# Transmission issue



## cobalt350 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been given a opertunity on a 97 HB that has a five speed manual but you can only use fourth gear. Am I looking at a key issue in gear box???


----------



## jaxxman (Aug 14, 2008)

I had that happen on a toyota truck, only 4th gear would work...
had to replace the transmission (under warranty), it was over $1200 back in 1990
find a different truck


----------



## Montel (Feb 1, 2007)

Just had the same problem with my 97. 4th gear works because it is connected direct. It is common for the key to fail in these trucks
Automotive Nissan FS5W71 Transmission illustrated parts drawings assiting you in identification of correct parts.

Part #65


----------



## cobalt350 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I thought it could be a key.
It's hard to pass up a free truck, Especially since I have one more new driver,I think that a rebuild would be cheaper than the other option. Thanks again


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

my sm465 got stuck and would only go into 2 and 4. all i had to do was take out the stick and recenter the rods inside. took 2 minutes. samurais also have a similar problem, but it is caused by teh ball socket whereing out. i would check these things before spending any money.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

Montel said:


> Just had the same problem with my 97. 4th gear works because it is connected direct. It is common for the key to fail in these trucks
> Automotive Nissan FS5W71 Transmission illustrated parts drawings assiting you in identification of correct parts.
> 
> Part #65


Yep, heres a few pics of mine. I did alot of towing in 5th gear and mauled up the woodruff keys....

Picasa Web Albums - J. Mark - 95 Nissan Pic...
Picasa Web Albums - J. Mark - 95 Nissan Pic...

However I could still drive mine, and all the gears worked. Mine would just shimmy and shake bad in 5th gear. When you say you can only use 4th gear...what do the other gears do? You just can't shift into them? If thats the case I think maybe other issues. If its a free truck, I take it, pull the trans out and see whats going on...could be something not so serious...either way you drop a rebuilt trans in it for a grand and u'v got a decent little truck...


----------



## cobalt350 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Tranny*

When I said 4th was it thats the only gear that you can feel the shifter engage, All other postions you can go to but when you let out the clutch there is no noise and the engine is the only thing moving


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...sounds like the shift forks maybe....what kind of noise...gears grinding?


----------



## DryDiver (Dec 13, 2008)

*4th gear is direct drive...*

Thus, it does not need the "cluster gear". I had my manual tranny rebuilt in my '87 Pathfinder (2.4L, 5-speed) and all was well for about 3 months, roughly 2000 miles. Then one day while driving normally down the highway, SNAP-it popped outta 3rd and would act like Cobalt said his did, NOTHING! So I found it would go in 4th, locked-in the hubs and limped it back home in low-4th. I still move it around the yard occassionally, when I mow, riding the clutch in 4th gear (3 years later). Only reason I haven't taken on the challenge is the fact that I am innexperienced with 4 wheel drives and, although I removed and re-installed the transmission last time, I nearly broke my arm when the torsion bar gave and smacked me good and solid!

I have seen the half-moon key in the primary shaft. And I understand the cluster and its functions, just been afraid I would do more harm than good I guess. But yes, because there was no warning and still is no noise or grinding in the trans. I think it may well be that the key that holds the cluster has worked free and come out. I'll let you know when I get into it. Til then, glad to have found this forum!


----------

